# حل مشكلة مانع الرغوة



## abdulaziz_8120 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخوتي الكيميائيين والصناعيين 
انا أصنع مسحوق الغسيل بطريقة السيد مهدي بكر أي أصنع عجينة وأجففها بخلطها مع الصودا اش والسلفات وهو مسحوق ناجح بشكل ما ومقبول 
مشكلتي في مانع الرغوة حيث عند وضع مانع الرغوة السيليكوني ليس البودرة يعمل بشكل ممتاز 
وبعد فترة شهر او اثنين لا يؤدي عمله حيث يصبح المسحوق رغوي تماما وهذه مشكلة كبيرة 
هل السبب هو عدم جفاف المنتج بشكل نهائي حيث ان الحبيبات تظل طرية ولكن المنتج بشكل عام لا يكبتل ولا يتحجر أو هناك سبب آخر 
أرجو من الأخوة نصحي وانا لكم من الشاكرين 
​


----------



## حلم محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يفرج همك وييسر امرك


----------



## mohammadelrayees (2 فبراير 2012)

استخدم مانع الرغوة البودرة ويكون نوع ممتاز في نوع ايطالي وفي هندي وصيني انا ارحج الايطالي لانة مستقر ولا ينحل والمانع الذي استخدمتة ينحل


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 فبراير 2012)

استخدم اخى مانع الرغوة المسحوق وهو متوفر وموجود بتركيزين


----------



## د.عماد (3 فبراير 2012)

الافضل مانع الرغوة البودر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 فبراير 2012)

انا اقصد طبعا بكلمة مسحوق معنى البودر لكن طالما بنكتب بالعربى نخليها مسحوق هههههههههههههه على فكرة الالمانى جيد جدا حتى فى التركيز 50% اى التركيز الاقل وده عن تجربة
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة المولد النبوى الشريف ومش مهم الحلوى نصلى عليه كفاية اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وسلم تسليما كثيرا


----------



## chemnoor (18 يناير 2013)

اخلط مانع الرغوة السائل مع مادة فعالة لاشاردية اولا ثم بخه على البودرة وهو ساخن


----------

